# Skaven Slaves... Human, Elf, Orc, oh my...



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I am trying to make a unit of slaves but didn't want to do the standard rats for this unit, I plan on using the Empire Flagellant for some and maybe some orcs/goblins...but what else would be a good candidate for the whip...


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

You know I've been thinking about this, and i thought for a pestilence army you could use skinks, since clan pestilence were in lustria for a long time and have fought lots of skink scouting squads there, it's pretty logic if they enslaved some, I thought this up mainly because i play lizards already, and i'm gonna start skaven.
Flaggelants would be the best, but really skaven enslave everything, mostly their own kind, just think what models of another army do you have, would they be loyal to the whip(or somethign like that), but I don't think skaven will enslave heroes and the like, far too dangerous, those won't listen either, and don't deserve such a pathetic statline


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

i found a great candidate, who deserve such a pathetic statline: peasants of brettonia


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

this is exactly the same way I made my slaves.

I use flagellants, militia, goblins, orcs, dwarf warriors, a couple of elves, a handful of skinks.

Basically if it's a plastic trooper on a 20mm base it goes in the unit. Whenever I beat my opponent I ask him to paint a guy up so I can add it to the collection.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Flaggellants are the easiest choice as they have chains already attached but any of the plastic sets could be used with a bit of jewelers chain.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A friend of mine uses flagellants and marauders for his slaves.. its a good looking unit and doesnt suffer the normal problem of being esily confused with clanrats (Im forever having to ask which is which.. they're all just little rat things to me).


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

the-Graven - excellent ideas, are I know Skinks platics but are the Bret peons..er peasant?
Whizzwang - that is a great idea I may try it...
neilbatte - yepper I have used that jewelery chain before thank you...
Tim/Steve- never thought of using the marauders...

sweet... not sure about the other races elf/dwarf/etc as they seem to have armor molded on...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Get a couple of dwarfs in there and remove their beards! Awesome slave models!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have gnoblars as my slaves. They are spot on, and the leader is always a broken dwarf.


----------



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

would marauders work, they are all half naked and unshaven, and really easy to get some chain onto. but they all look way too huge, you have to eat a lot of children to get that muscular, and skaven slaves don't sound like the well fed type


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Flagellants or you could even mix in some empire millita, but flagellants are a great choice


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent ideas... thank you all


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw a guy once at a tournament that had used ghouls and flagellants. He used some jeweller's chain (like someone mentioned above), and painted the ghouls in "normal" flesh tones. The unit ended up looking like a group of starved, emaciated slaves. Definitely a better choice, in my opinion, than the metal skaven models.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

High elves would make good slaves, in that they also come from the Island of Blood pack. . . hmmmm.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

High Elf slaves.... :biggrin:, 

:thank_you: - Ghouls idea is great...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Feh on High Elf Slaves from Island of Blood! All good Skavenses should be trading the panzees to those who play them to gain more Skavenses! And then destroy the Panzees with their own plastic! This is my PLAN!!!


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Creon- * Evil Muh ha ha ha laugh* Yesss need more meatss sheildsss


----------

